# glass museum to include bottles and jars



## wvglassmuseum (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey- My name is Dean Six and with my father, brother and gr.father we began bottle collecting in the 60s like a lot of folks did. Since then I have grown older, balder, rounder and added MANY bottles and fruit jars. I also co-founded a great glass museum in WV that now has hundreds of members, thousands of pieces of glass, a 12,000 sq ft building and a very few bottles or jars! When I ask the staff what they are asked about MOST- they say bottles. What does the museum have about 11,000 pieces of? Tableware!!! See my concern!?
 Collectors keep giving us their tableware collections as they downsize- rather than sell them. AND we use damaged examples as well as perfect ones- they will never be sold and disaply just as well... but we are in close proximity to being a tableware museum not a GLASS museum. We do have 3,000 bottles  given us by O-I corproate but they are 1929-1980 and ALL machine made- SOMEDAY they will be awesome.Now they look lik a lot of whiskey and mayo bottles! And my family has given about 200 bottles and jars to date. So- I come here to ask... how to connect to the bottle world? We have a small on site bottle and jar show each year - this is year five. We have a great marble collection- due to some good donors. And we have a few educational exhibits on dating soda pop bottles and the evolution of canning jars. We have neat stuff- but - 
 SO, how to get bottle and jar people to know about us and to join with us?
 see the museum on line, a little, at http://wvmag.bglances.com
 THANKS
 dean


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 1, 2008)

HI Dean      Great job on what you all have done and are doing ! Very commendable effort . best of luck ! Digswithstick


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Lobeycat i edited .  In my defense did not mean museum parking lot!       Been in woods too long! What about appraised value, tax deductable,bottle  donations?Local news station with story on museum and needed items ?Museum  bottle club ?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

About 2-3 years back I was hitting all the Antique stores in Weston, That building looks familar. Good luck. I'll visit again next time in town. LEON.


----------



## saphireblue (Jul 10, 2008)

Ill have to tell my father of this place maybe we'll come down for a visit.  I love touring museums and I know Id love to tour this one.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 10, 2008)

It seems to me that Dean's point is that the museum needs our help to get some bottles on display. I will be cleaning out my shop for the year soon and will see what I can find for you Dean.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 10, 2008)

Is the focus of bottles/ jars from 1900- 1940?


----------



## Michael Boltonio (Aug 13, 2008)

Dean, the museum sounds interesting and I will tell all of the bottle collectors that I know about it. I will also send the link to the museum to some friends who have bottle-oriented websites so they can add it to their "links" section. On a side note, my wife collects millefiori glass paperweights and some of our favorites are from the Gentile Glass Works in Star City, WV. Do you know if this company is still in business? I'd like to add a few to what we have. Best of luck on the museum!  -Rob


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2008)

Might sound a bit mercenary ,but does the museum have any funds to buy bottles,even at a fraction of worth? ARE WILL THE MUSEUM PAY FOR POSTAGE TO GET BOTTLES TO THEM? Sure I can come up with something if at least they will pay poatage. I have bottles in our local HISTORICAL SOCIETY since it opened with a museum in 1977. It is a cool thing to see your name by bottles you have [in my case ON LOAN ,JUST IN CASE IT BREAKS UP OR I NEED MONEY REALLY BAD ]. Thankfully after 31 years I still have them there even though I have had to sell two bottle collections. Would the MUSEUM take items ON LOAN? MAYBE WITH A STIPULATION THEY STAY THERE FOR MAYBE 5 YEARS OR WHATEVER, AND CAN BE RETRIVED IF THE MUSEUM DOES HAVE TO BREAK UP FOR WHATEVER REASON.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 7, 2008)

HELLO.......HELLo.......HELlo.....HEllo......Hello......hello.....hello.


----------



## whittled (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, are you mostly interested in local stuff. The WV show is past but you could try contacting someone from a local club.
 Theres one in NC coming up if travel is an option.
 The Raleigh Bottle Club Annual Show & Sale, (9 AM to 3 PM, early buyers 7 AM), in Louisburg, NC, Info: Please visit www.raleighbottleclub.org
http://www.glswrk-auction.com/ShowCale.html
 Here's a list of clubs but I can't vouch for the validity
http://www.antiquebottles.com/clubs.html
 It never hurts to hobnob or is it hobnail. [][]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 19, 2009)

[8|] The name comes from an earlier phrase, to hob or nob, meaning "to drink together, taking turns toasting one another," probably from Middle English habbe "to have" and nabbe, a contraction of ne + habbe, "to have not," hence, "to have and have not, to give and take."


----------

